# Well what did Santa bring you ?



## bvd1940 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Logan 8" shaper, more tools to make chips outa big chunks of metal ;>)))
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Sshire (Dec 25, 2011)

Bison 5C Set Tru collet chuck. 
Collets up to .75 by 1/32" increments 
 ;D ;D
Stan


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing this year... :-\

But apparently i have to buy the wife a Dyson vacuum cleaner tomorrow.... ???

Oh well i will make up for it during the year!

What we did do was send money to Plan Canada to help out families in Africa that have nothing.
Ethical gift giving for this year! ;D

Andrew


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 25, 2011)

i got an engagement ring from my soon to be wife ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

merry christmas to all and all the best in the new year.

chuck


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 25, 2011)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> i got an engagement ring from my soon to be wife ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> merry christmas to all and all the best in the new year.
> chuck



Ah, bravo to both of you. Call me a softie, but it's just what is most important. 

take very good care of your future wife, 
tom in MA


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 25, 2011)

Shaper that is nice one: several Years back My wife allowed me to get a South Bend lathe out of general funds that Christmas my wife tapped a ribbon to the lathe and and a note next to it . that year I made her brass candlestick on the lathe. 
 steve set true collets are nice and 5c is handy.


an engagement ring unusual for a guy reverse psychology ?

The son and I still have to fing a stero for the wife when she decides what she wants ;D ;D ;D

 As for what I got nothing machine related but there are things on shopping lists. 

what I did get the wife and son bought me walnut furniture for the soft air/arsoft Tommy Gun and a new cooling pad for the laptop. I plugged it in and it is so quiet I thought the motors were not running. 

rabbit soon to come out of the oven . 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats to all!

One year I "had" to buy my wife a Mele vacuum!  I initially refused to buy my wonderful wife a vacuum for Christmas but she pointed out "Are you buying a gift for me or for you?"......I bought it!

Congrats Chuck!

Dave


----------



## krv3000 (Dec 25, 2011)

HI all well still no mill under the xmas tree for me :-[


----------



## Mosey (Dec 25, 2011)

I got my 15 yr old grandson for a week from the balmy Minnesota lakes to make engines with me, and he gets a tiny R/C helicopter model (Blade Scout) to fly and take home, along with the Elmer Wobbler he will be making.
I wonder which costs less, his food for a week, or an airplane ticket across the country?


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I got my new mill last month so I guess that was my early Christmas present. 
Actually my boys got me an updated GPS and a new computer monitor so I made out quite well this year.
gbritnell


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 25, 2011)

A 120gb SSD drive and 16gb of DDR3 ram to go in the new computer I have built.

It's now running faster than I can cope with, the brain cells can't keep up. 15 seconds from post to ready to run programs with Windows 7.

I've got to do something to take my mind off not being able to get in the shop.


John


----------



## mklotz (Dec 25, 2011)

640K ought to be enough for anybody.
  - Bill Gates (1955-), in 1981


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I got to go to work at 5am, got dragged from my office to do a job that no one else had the qualifications to do, run and airleg and rockdrill for 6 hours. Lucky me. After my 12hour shift I got 2 hours off before I had to go into night shift for 5hours to take some photos of the underground workers at the underground Christmas tree, then complete a truck assessment so the chap could drive on his own. I do get to go home tonight. YAY!
Happy Holidays

Brock


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 25, 2011)

My good wife bought me a Kobo e-reader, one of the "electronic books" similar to a Kindle. I have already downloaded Diana Gabaldons latest book "The Scottish Prisoner" and am well into another great adventure with Jamie Fraser.----Brian


----------



## tel (Dec 25, 2011)

Ol' S.Claus seems to have developed a clock fetish this year - I ended up with three wall hangers! ;D


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 25, 2011)

I got two 1Kg fire extinguishers. 
Does Santa know something I don't ???

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Mosey (Dec 25, 2011)

A set of ER 25 Collets and tool holder!


----------



## dreeves (Dec 25, 2011)

Santa got me a Black & Decker 20 volt cordless drill to debur holes. :big:

Dave


----------



## 1hand (Dec 25, 2011)

A blast cabinet! Now I need to find that little elf to put it together! ;D

Matt


----------



## Dr Jo (Dec 26, 2011)

A couple of hours with my 7 year old nephew in the workshop. 

I know he enjoyed himself as he successfully got grubby, much to the frustration of his grandmother and then bored all the family for the rest of the day with his adventures.

As they say....priceless ;D.

Jo


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 26, 2011)

A set of cobalt spot drills as recommended by Bogs. Now, maybe, I will be able to put holes where I want them. Maybe.

Jim


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I am now home from work so I could check under the tree, It didn't fit under so it was nestled behind. I got a much needed stool to go in my shed when I put it up. 

Brock


----------



## Path (Dec 26, 2011)

*I'm still working off the birthday CNC April this year ... think it will a few holidays and birthdays 
before anything comes along. 
*

Pat H.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got socks and underwear.

The grand kids got _*EVERYTHING*_ they asked for! 

Rick


----------



## crab (Dec 26, 2011)

One of mine was a very rare Atwood steamcraft paddle boat that runs!It's ugly as hell but I love it ;D.
Crab


----------



## Groomengineering (Dec 26, 2011)

A cheap and cheerful 6" rotary table so my Dad can have his back...  :hDe:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## steamer (Dec 26, 2011)

Turret tailstock for a 9" Southbend ..... ;D
with tooling!


Dave


----------



## cheepo45 (Dec 26, 2011)

A Kindle Fire E-book reader that I am busily filling up with vintage machine shop books!


----------



## peteski (Dec 26, 2011)

Wife got me a PM Research Model 2A Steam Engine Casting kit, new wire strippers and antenna book (Ham Radio Operator) KC9ERJ Best part of Christmas was the family was all togeather. Best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## IronHorse (Dec 26, 2011)

My wife got me a Skagen watch from Denmark and a 24" LCD monitor for my computer.


Cheers
IronHorse


----------



## Admiral_dk (Dec 27, 2011)

> Skagen watch from Denmark



I'm from Denmark and have never heard of a Skagen watch, so I googled the term above and got an American company run by two ex. Danes from Copenhagen .. :

I hope this doesn't spoil your enjoyment of your watch, but it's not made in Denmark.

I got a nice 4" vice with 3 different sets of soft jaws.


----------



## Mosey (Dec 29, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> A set of ER 25 Collets and tool holder!


The ER 25 collets arrived today, and immediately went to work. They are excellent, and I'm happy to have them. Very good value. They came from a place called "Alles Gute", in Washington State. Obviously Chinese.


----------



## John Rudd (Dec 29, 2011)

Sad to say it but I was gifted a pair of socks with Mr Grumpy embroiderd on them.... :-\

But I also got a V twin steam engine kit for my boat..... :big:


----------



## pcw (Dec 30, 2011)

my son had his first own RC plane. my daughter a blackberry. my wife i made a titanium ring and earrings.
myself, well i do have nice new socks now and a wife that feels guilty 
Pascal


----------



## peatoluser (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, but that guilt has to be worth a lot of shed time :big:


----------



## steamer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking!

Dave


----------



## pcw (Dec 30, 2011)

hehe always good to have the partner feeling bit of guilt


----------



## pcw (Jan 1, 2012)

ow, had i bit of late present just today. my mom works in a costume rental shop and she told me one of her customers knew a lathe for sale cheap cause his father died and they had absolutly no use for it. so now i got one of those beauties, old, but in as good as new condition. pic used is same model as one i bought. weiler primus for the amazingly price of: 100 euro.







me is happy man again.
Pascal


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 1, 2012)

I got a 4 figure bonus so I got lotsa stuff. Mostly for the shop. Did spend some on the wife and family though.


----------

